# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Tản mạn về máy in 3D - Máy in 3D là gì ?

## Mr.Printer

Tản mạn về máy in 3D


Công nghệ in 3D vẫn còn tương đối mới mẻ với đa số mọi người. Nhiều người vẫn lầm tưởng đây là một loại máy in hình ảnh 3D. Hôm nay mình sẽ giới thiệu sơ lược và dễ hiểu nhất để bạn nào lần đầu tiên nghe đến cụm từ in 3D có thể hình dung ra được.

Thực tế thì trên thế giới có rất nhiều công nghệ in 3D khác nhau ( in bằng cách đắp từng lớp nhựa, sử dụng tia laze tạo liên kết giữa vật liệu in ...) Nhưng phổ thông nhất trên thế giới và Việt Nam là công nghệ in đùn nhựa hay đắp nhựa từng lớp để tạo hình. Công nghệ này có giá thành rẻ và dễ dàng triển khai cũng như chế tạo máy in. Trong bài này mình sẽ chỉ nói về công nghệ in này.

Bạn hình dung thế này nhé. Nếu bạn có mô hình số hóa 3D trên máy tính của một vật vd : 1 chiếc cốc thì máy in sẽ tạo ra (bằng cách đắp từng lớp nhựa nóng chảy) 1 chiếc cốc thật cho bạn có thể cầm nắm được trên tay giống hệt với mô hình trên máy tính chỉ khác là chiếc cốc máy in ra hoàn toàn bằng nhựa.

Minh họa hoạt động của máy in 3D:



https://youtu.be/nXxpvT6_zDU


Phương pháp in 3D này sử dụng nhiệt làm nóng chảy nhựa sau đó phun từng lớp nhựa chồng lên nhau, sau khi đông cứng sẽ liên kết và tạo thành mô hình với hình dạng được lập trình sẵn trên máy tính.

Có rất nhiều hãng chế tạo máy in 3D lắp sẵn hoặc bạn có thể tự ráp 1 chiếc máy in 3D theo thiết kế mã nguồn mở miễn phí Reprap như trong ví dụ mình họa trên mình sử dụng 1 chiếc Reprap prusa i3 model khá thông dụng trong dòng Reprap.

Công dụng của máy in 3D :  Máy in 3D có thể ứng dụng được trong rất nhiều lĩnh vực, là một công cụ để có thể hiện thực hóa các í tưởng xuất hiện trong đầu của bạn vd bạn có thể tự thiết kế các chi tiết bằng nhựa đơn giản phục vụ các dự án riêng của bạn mà không cần phải đi thuê.

Để máy in có thể hoạt động được bạn cần có mô hình 3D trên máy tính (có thể dùng máy scan 3d hoặc tự thiết kế bằng phần mềm đồ họa 3D) dưới định dạng file STL(thông dụng nhất) . Phần mềm xử lý file mô hình (.STL) xuất file Gcode (lập trình chạy đầu in) để máy in có thể hiểu được và thực hiện in. Phần mềm xuất file có nhiều phần mềm nhưng thông dụng và dễ sử dụng nhất là phần mềm miễn phí Cura bạn có thể tải tại đây. Cuối cùng là nhựa nguyên liệu cho máy in có dạng sợi đường kính khoảng 1.5mm và thường được đóng thành từng cuộn (hiện nay có 2 loại vật liệu nhựa in thông dụng là PLA và ABS).

Nguồn : 3printer.net

----------

